# Bored signature?



## crkdshad (Mar 9, 2008)

Need comments/suggestions?


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome sig as usual dude... I love your dark but bright style. They never cease to amaze me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Its funny you should do a sig when you were bored though, i did the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. your new one looks pretty sweet


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 15, 2008)

I hate to burst your bubble, but it's not that great.  Low quality render.  Effects are okay, but text really brings it down.  This sig is also very lacking in "wow".


----------



## teH XeRO (Mar 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hate to burst your bubble, but it's not that great. Low quality render. Effects are okay, but text really brings it down. This sig is also very lacking in "wow".









 and yours is freakin awesome bro..


----------



## DBB (Mar 18, 2008)

an artist should accept also critics

I think the colors are quite bland and not bright, what happened to white? It seems like you played too much with levels on the drawing it seems really burned out. There's little wow factor not to mention is slightly unbalanced.

You have the technical part down, now make the art work.


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright guys. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try to thinnk bout that stuff next time


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 20, 2008)

good but can be better I guest...


----------

